# Cottage Smoothie



## babetoo (Jun 28, 2012)

has anyone ever made a smoothie using cottage cheese. i would like to use some up. would put a bit of milk and fruit? whadda you think.


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't see why you  couldn't Babe, I would add some honey or other sweetener, and yes fruit and milk.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks bunny, i gave it a try, cottage cheese, milk, vanilla, couple tsp splendia. mixed up and then added frozen strawberries. it was really, really good.  texture was like soft serve ice cream. a yummy dinner.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sure it would be great. But, not for me. Unless I can load lots of black pepper on it. I love black pepper on cottage cheese


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 29, 2012)

babetoo said:
			
		

> thanks bunny, i gave it a try, cottage cheese, milk, vanilla, couple tsp splendia. mixed up and then added frozen strawberries. it was really, really good.  texture was like soft serve ice cream. a yummy dinner.



Ooh Babe,  they really sounds good!  And you got protein from the cottage cheese!  Great idea to use the last bit of cottage cheese. As long as you haven't already added pepper right into the carton!  Lol!  I'm like Rock I like lots of pepper on cottage cheese, even with fruit!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 29, 2012)

Me and Nixon like Ketchup on our Cottage cheese.

I would still give the smoothie a try though.


----------

